# Report from the Elbow



## ggillen (Mar 24, 2012)

Headed out from OB around 5:00 AM. Dropped in some plastic baits south of the 131 hole. We found some pretty water and rips near the Elbow. We switched to Islanders with ballyhoo. Picked up a sail and wahoo. Missed one strike (unknown). Later on we lost a really decent mahi due to angler incompetence (mine). All in all a fun day.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Man that weather looks tough! Haha

Congrats on the bill!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful colors on that hooter. Sounds like a good trip.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Love them hoos when they're all lit up! Nice catch on the hoo and the sail!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

What day did you go?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

nice report and congrats on the sail. the water may not be blue down there, but its clean and there is bait


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice job. Looks great out there.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

im heading out friday and you may have just adjusted my plans. congrats on the great trip!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice fish and pics! thanks for posting.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Well done close in :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice pics, and great job! Definitely two beautiful fish....and those wahoo are sooo tasty! Sounds like you guys had fun out there


----------

